# eclipse deutsch oder englisch



## kill_dmp (9. Jan 2012)

hi all

ich habe eine da eine kleine frage
und zwar ich selber habe probs mit englisch und bin mir am überlegen eclipse auf deutsch zu installiren.
da ich jetzt viel in foren gelesen haben, das man am besten eclipse auf englisch einstellen soll.
wolte ich jetzt mal wissen wo den da  der unterschied ist 
weil ich glaube das der befehl for = for bleibt ob jetzt auf deutsch oder englisch


----------



## Schandro (9. Jan 2012)

Natürlich ändert sich an der Syntax überhaupt nichts, deine Quellcodes bleiben gleich völlig egal welche Sprache deine IDE hat. Was sich ändert sind die Beschriftungen in den Menüs, Popups, Einstellungen usw. von Eclipse.

Ich persönlich würde immer Englisch nehmen, außer du hast wirklich extreme Probleme mit der Englischen Sprache, dann würde ich dir empfehlen Englisch zu lernen weil du Programmieren ohne Englisch so ziemlich vergessen kannst.


----------



## kill_dmp (9. Jan 2012)

erstmal hertzlichen dank für die schnelle antwort

das mit den Programmieren sagen mir die leute schon seit ich vor 4 monaten angefangen habe: als legastheniker wirst du nie Programmieren können und ohne englisch wirst du das auch nicht schaffen usw...

bis jetzt habe ich mich meiner meinung nach gut geschlagen und bin auch schon an meinen ersten spiel dran
solange ich weis was ein befehl macht muss ich nicht wissen was er übersetzt heist


----------



## Schandro (9. Jan 2012)

95% der Handbücher, Dokumentationen, API's usw. sind auf Englisch, sobald du die benutzen must bekommst du leider ein Problem. Und ohne die gehts nicht.
Ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Glück.


----------



## hdi (9. Jan 2012)

> 95% der Handbücher, Dokumentationen, API's usw. sind auf Englisch, sobald du die benutzen must bekommst du leider ein Problem. Und ohne die gehts nicht.


Wofür gibt's das Internet  Es gibt viele Leute die nicht einen einzigen Blick in die Docs werfen, nur dass es meistens gar nicht an dem Sprachverständnis liegt, sondern einfach an der Faulheit. Eine Antwort kriegt man schon irgendwie, zB über ein Forum wie dieses hier. Das Erlernen der Sprache oder Bibltiothek ist also nicht das eigentliche Problem, die Umstände verlangsamen den Prozess halt nur.

Was ich eher als Problem sehe ist dass man als berufstätiger Programmierer meist nicht alleine arbeitet, sondern im Team. Und die meisten Leute coden in Englisch. Da hast du dann natürlich durchaus ein Problem, wenn du den Code des eigenen Projekts nicht lesen kannst. Und denk nicht dass es sich da nur um Variablennamen handelt - es geht da auch um zum Teil recht große Kommentar-Blöcke, deren Inhalt man exakt verstehen muss um nix kaputt zu machen. Außerdem wird vom Arbeitgeber meist auch gefordert dass du etwas baust, womit in der Zukunft - zB wenn du gar nicht mehr da bist - auch andere Leute was anfangen können. Und nicht alle in Deutschland angestellten Programmierer verstehen Deutsch, also ist dein Code nicht zu gebrauchen wenn du nicht in sauberem Englisch schreibst und kommentierst. Okay, es muss natürlich nicht Muttersprach-Niveau sein. Ein frühere Kollege laberte auch ständig von einer "Kö". Bis ich verstanden hab dass er damit ne Queue meint hat's gedauert  (Wobei dieses Wort - mit der selben Bedeutung wie das englische - im Duden steht, und man spricht es wirklich "Kö" aus..Trotzdem verwirrend). Aber einigermaßen ganze Sätze bilden und Vokabeln richtig schreiben können sollte man schon. Ansonsten macht man sich auch nicht beliebt bei Kollegen. Stichwort Inder und so 

Damit du das nicht falsch auffasst: Lass dich keinesfalls demotivieren. So Sprüche wie "du wirst das nie schaffen" sind Quatsch. Aber du solltest dich nicht vor der Herausforderung drücken nur weil es für dich im Moment noch kein Problem ist. Solltest du aus der Sache mehr rausziehen wollen als nur so hobbymäßig, und wirklich als Software-Entwickler eine Karriere starten wollen, dann führt kein Weg drumrum Englisch zu lernen. Also besser du fängst gleich damit an.


----------



## ARadauer (9. Jan 2012)

Ich denke dass dir die deutsche Version nur Probleme macht. Wenn du ein komplexeres Problem hast, wirst du mit der deutschen Version auch nicht weiter kommen. Aber die Lösung bekommst du sicher auf english. Und die 3-4 Fachbegriffe die du zu Beginn brauchst sind auf englisch auch zu packen...


----------



## bygones (9. Jan 2012)

Ein (ferner) Bekannter hat das selbe Problem bzgl der Legasthenie, aber mit wenig Probleme mit dem Programmieren. Wenn Variablen falsch geschrieben sind oder eine Klasse falsch geschrieben ist, stoert das wenig und die Kollegen koennen das mit einem einfachen Refactoring wieder hinbekommen (er programmiert aber auch nur intern und keine oeffentlichen APIs). Der Rest sind meist so kurze Begriffe dass es funktioniert oder die IDE sofort meldung gibt.

Aber auf welche Sprache er Eclipse hat weiss ich nicht, ich vermute Englisch....


----------



## Permafrost (9. Jan 2012)

kleiner tip am rande gib wenn du zbs Strings suchst in der javadog einfach in google dpunkt dazu ein und dann hast du es auf deutsch^^


----------



## faetzminator (9. Jan 2012)

Englisch!
Ich hab hier bei der Arbeit ein deutscher M$ Script Debugger (für JS in IE). "neuer Haltepunkt" ist etwa das verständlichste, was das Tool zu bieten hat. Fachwörter wie Breakpoint etc sind nunmal englisch und sollen auch so bleiben


----------



## Schandro (9. Jan 2012)

Permafrost hat gesagt.:


> kleiner tip am rande gib wenn du zbs Strings suchst in der javadog einfach in google dpunkt dazu ein und dann hast du es auf deutsch^^


Leider kann man sich nicht auf die Richtigkeit von solchen Übersetzungen verlassen.


----------



## Permafrost (9. Jan 2012)

das ist auch wieder wahr aber für den anfang zum lehren ist es hilfreich finde ich


----------



## Kababär (9. Jan 2012)

Ich lese englische Bücher, obwohl mein Englisch nicht perfekt ist, aber ich verstehe alles, ohne nachzuschlagen.
Wenn ich was nicht versteh, nachschlagen. 
So lern ich gleich die englischen Wörter wie "Instance Variable", uvm.

Dafür hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß was ihr meint mit euren Wörtern, da ich nur die englischen kenne :lol:

Manches kann man ja aber herleiten oder aus dem Kontext lesen...


----------



## Schandro (9. Jan 2012)

Wenn alle nur die Englischen kennen würden wäre der Idealzustand erreicht, endlich keine unterschiedlichen Namen für die selbe Sache mehr!


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jan 2012)

Ich dneke, da man die Fachwörter eh lernen muss, machts keinen wirklichen Unterschied obs englische oder deutsche sind. Es lernt sich ja nicht anders da die Begriffe eh neu sind. 

Man bekommt jedoch viel leichter hilfe mit den englischen Begriffen, da diese defakto der Standard sind. 

Ich würde daher immer versuchen mit dem Englischen hinzukommen, da es weniger mit "sprechen" zu tun hat. Musste fürs Abi auch den Knochenapparat in Latein auswendig können. Latein hatte ich jedoch nie. Ein Problem war das trotzdem nicht. Der ***** war halt Glutaeus Maximus! Wieso? Egal...


----------



## HenrySophie39 (27. Okt 2020)

Ich halte das Buch "Einstieg in Java mit Eclipse" von Bernhard Steppart im Hanser-Verlag erschienen (in Deutsch) für äußerst empfehleswert. Sollte Dir weiterhelfen - wie auch mir (mit ein wenig >englisch<. Gruß Bossy.


----------

